# A Model Build To End the Summer



## Kenbo (Sep 3, 2021)

I thought that I would end the summer on a high note and start and new model build, just for the fun of it. For those of you who tune in to my YouTube channel every Tuesday and Friday, this will NOT be featured on the show as the build is just going to be too much to film. Besides, sometimes, I like to do things just for me and not have to worry or be concerned about filming, editing, posting etc. Either way, it will be here on the forum as well as the channel's Facebook page for anyone who is interested. I hope you enjoy the build.

Today, I started off with a few parts and I have to say that some of them had me scratching my head with trying to figure out angles and compound cuts etc. My head still hurts but after 7 hours, I finally have something to show.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2021)

Here we go!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sheeshy, Pinewood derby car? lol Just kidding Ken. Love following your build threads!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh yeah!!!! Grab the popcorn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 3, 2021)

X wing fighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 3, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> X wing fighter


Well THAT didn't take long.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 4, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> Well THAT didn't take long.


But... I think you should scale it up so that cute little grand daughter you made the step ladder for can actually ride in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 4, 2021)

It was another 7 hours on the build today. In the first part of the build, I dropped a piece on the spinning router bit and gouged part of the lower nose. To cover up the gouge, I drilled two 1/4" diameter holes. Well today, I turned down some 1/4" diameter dowel to fill the holes and make it a design feature of the ship. Just shows that even when you make a mistake on these builds, you can (in most cases) recover quite nicely. I also managed to get the nose cone finished and added some more to the body and the cargo bay. The angles on this build are ridiculous but they are definitely challenging. More tomorrow I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 6, 2021)

I had a couple of hours to kill this afternoon so I decided that I finish off the cockpit. I turned a couple of control joysticks on the lathe and cut a couple of ebony circle for the display area. I also shaped and installed some control buttons behind the joysticks and routed and installed the main display grid. That was all for today. My eyes still ache after making that display grid. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 7, 2021)

Sweet but I think on that display grid you need to engrave some dials for the speedometer and tachs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 8, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet but I think on that display grid you need to engrave some dials for the speedometer and tachs


No worries, they're all digital now anyhow... all he needs is a micro digital display that lights up when you "swoosh" the plane through the air

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 8, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet but I think on that display grid you need to engrave some dials for the speedometer and tachs


Yeah, I'm sure you have a micro-needle-super-vibration etcher thingy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2021)

I [email protected]#%$&* love this !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 8, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I [email protected]#%$&* love this !!!!!


I figured you would. There's a lot more to go on this one sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm just here for the pics of the blue lighter

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 10, 2021)

You better pace yourself Ken or you'll be done before the end of summer and have to start another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2021)

I spent another 6 hours on the build today and I managed to get the cockpit installed as well as the walls of the X-wing around the cockpit installed. A few trim pieces finished off those panels just nicely. I have to say that this is one of the more challenging builds that I have done. I'm hoping for a full day on it tomorrow and also hoping for some good progress. It really doesn't look like I did much today for spending 6 hours on it.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2021)

Spent 8 hours figuring out how to make the wing housing today. There were a whole mess of angle to figure out and more dry fits than I care to mention but in the end, I got it made. I realized after I had it glued together that I neglected to cut one of the long slots for the lower wing assembly so I had to do that after it was all glued together. I also found that a quick dry fit, didn't allow the assembly to fit in the front end of the model so I had to make a bunch of adjustments, but it all fits together now. Coming along nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow! That's so cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 12, 2021)

Had a few hours to kill this afternoon so I decided to do a little work on the model. I added the final little trim pieces at the rear of the wing compartment and got all 4 wings cut and the detail panels routed in them. The wings are only 1/8" thick and the routed lines are mirrored on both sides of the wings so I had to reduce the routing to 1/32" deep so that I didn't compromise the stability of the wing or cut right through. These routings are nerve racking. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 12, 2021)

Ken - are you routing with a Dremel or a trim router?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 13, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Ken - are you routing with a Dremel or a trim router?



Neither. I'm using a full sized 3-3/4 HP motor in my router table. I love my router table setup.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 17, 2021)

Had some time to kill today so I headed out to the shop to work on some of the model piece. I decided to work on the engines which was all lathe work. I managed to get a catch on the first one I turned and ruined it but everything else went pretty smoothly. I just dry fit them together to see if they looked right. I'm not done making these as there is more to do but that is enough for today. I can only stand at the lathe for so long.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 17, 2021)

Looking good. Will the wings open and close?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 17, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Looking good. Will the wings open and close?


I'm hoping. If not, I've really messed something up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 18, 2021)

Well I spent a good part of the morning today building a little jig to hold one of my trim routers so that I could do the fluting on the engines. Let's just say that this one that is pictured is actually the 3rd prototype as the others failed miserably. Either way, I got all the fluting done on the engines and then made most of the wing brackets to hold the engines in place. I only managed to get two of the engines and brackets installed and I'm far from done but after 7 hours, I was pretty much done for the day. I'm thinking I may go back out there again tonight and see if I can get more done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2021)

This is the way....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 18, 2021)

The force is strong with this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 19, 2021)

Spent another 5 1/2 hours on the build today. Worked on the laser cannons which took a long time. They aren't finished by any means but the hardest and most time consuming part is done. I also worked on the lower wings and their engine mounts. Once that was all done, I finished off the day by starting to add some more details to the wing's engine brackets. That was enough for one day. A dry fit shows that things are going nicely. More next week folks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2021)

Is the r2 unit going to be a removable figure or just the head?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 20, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Is the r2 unit going to be a removable figure or just the head?




The compartment where he sits cannot house a full R2 unit so it will just be the head and his upper body and arms.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 20, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> The compartment where he sits cannot house a full R2 unit so it will just be the head and his upper body and arms.


You built gears for a dump bed but you can't figure out how to fit a ASTRO Droid in a space designed for an ASTRO Droid? You're slipping old man...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 21, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You built gears for a dump bed but you can't figure out how to fit a ASTRO Droid in a space designed for an ASTRO Droid? You're slipping old man...


Unfortunately, the space is needed to house the wing mechanisms. But I'll see what I can do, just for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigg081 (Sep 21, 2021)

I have never even seen Star Wars (Y'all keep your judgy-ness to yourselves...) but I am still in awe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 21, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> I have never even seen Star Wars (Y'all keep your judgy-ness to yourselves...) but I am still in awe!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> I have never even seen Star Wars (Y'all keep your judgy-ness to yourselves...) but I am still in awe!


I haven't either, don't feel alone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 23, 2021)

Tony said:


> I haven't either, don't feel alone!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 23, 2021)

Or me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 24, 2021)

Spent another 7 hours on the build today. Made a bunch of trim pieces as well as the laser cannon mounts. Glued in the engines and the cannons and basically all the trim to finish off the wings. There are a few more pieces to add and those would be the mounting brackets and I laid out the holes and cut marks on all 8 of those and cut them. I still have to sand them and install them but that will be a job for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah! Laser cannons that fire real lasers!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 24, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah! Laser cannons that fire real lasers!




LOL. Pew! Pew!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 25, 2021)

Spent another 7 hours on the build today. I got the wing mounting brackets finished and mounted on the wings. I also finished up the last of the wing trim pieces and dry fit the wings in place. I had to turn the wing retaining pins and make the axles that hold the assemblies into the wing housing. I also made the filler pieces which go in place when the wings are in their open position. I then glued the wings in place and glued the wing assembly onto the nose of the ship. It's nice to have it together now instead of in pieces. I then turned my attention to the lasers. I had to cut all the pieces and turn some on the lathe and then glue them all together. I finished off the day with a dry fit of the lasers. These will not be glued in place until pretty much the end as there is too much man-handling of the model while working on it and they will most likely get broken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 25, 2021)

...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 26, 2021)

Had a few hours to kill so I decided that I would work on the model. I got the landing gear made for the ship but that was about all. Time consuming little pieces those landing gears. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 2, 2021)

Well the model got finished today with the final pieces of the droid and the canopy for the cockpit. The canopy was a huge pain to make but I'm happy with the results. The laser cannons got glued into place as well and after 80 hours, we can call this one finished. Thanks for tagging along with the build. I hope you liked it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 2, 2021)

.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 2, 2021)

Very cool, Ken. That'll set really great next to your Millenium Falcon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 2, 2021)

Just curious what are the dimensions of that thing?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 2, 2021)

I’ll pm you my address,you can send it whenever your ready.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 2, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just curious what are the dimensions of that thing?


It's about 20" long and 18" wide. Maybe 5" high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 2, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> I’ll pm you my address,you can send it whenever your ready.



Once the cheque clears......it's yours. LOL.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 2, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> Once the cheque clears......it's yours. LOL.


I don’t Think my checkbook goes that high.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 3, 2021)

The "Way Cool" button just doesn't seem to cut it for this one. 
What kind of finish will it have? Is it going to remain wood grained or get painted?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 3, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> The "Way Cool" button just doesn't seem to cut it for this one.
> What kind of finish will it have? Is it going to remain wood grained or get painted?


It will definitely stay as wood grain. I don't paint any of my models. If it gets a finish at all, it will most likely be a matt, spray on varnish or possibly Danish oil. I wouldn't want any gloss on this one.


----------

